# My dog Scout



## LoveMyBirdDog (Apr 3, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my 8 month old GSP/Brittany mix. He is super friendly, loving, and smart. He is doing great in obedience class, he is considered a "star puppy," and I hope to one day get him CGC certified. He is my best friend!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh! He's gorgeous! since adopting our 18 month old weim/GSP 3 weeks ago, I have a much greater appreciation of the "hunting" dogs!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

What a sweetie! He really resembles the GSP a lot more than the britt!


----------

